# Lakers pull offer to Lamar Odom



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Lakers have pulled their offer off the table to free-agent forward Lamar Odom, according to a team official who is not authorized to speak publicly about the negotiations.
> 
> Lakers owner Jerry Buss is upset that Odom and his representative, agent Jeff Schwartz, haven't made contact with the organization regarding its $9-million per season offer for three years, one source said Tuesday
> 
> ...


fail


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Odom has no shot to get 5 years/50 million from anyone. There's nobody with that kind of caproom out there.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

What an idiot...

Have fun playing for peanuts elsewhere you greedy SOB


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

What so no Odom? Thats ****ing wonderful.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, if Hedo can ask and get 5/50, why not Odom?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, if Hedo can ask and get 5/50, why not Odom?


Because Odom only shows up for 40 games a year. For the other 42 he disappears.

I don't think this hurts the Lakers as much as others think, to be honest. They'll be fine.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I hear you guys were looking at Mensah Bonsu... he could be a decent pick up if you lose Odom.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Terrible news. We're not repeating w/o Lamar, plain and simple. But if Lamar really has his head that far up his own ***, than it's whatever I guess. Man, this is so frustrating.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Doesn't take long for people to turn on him... I guess you could call him greedy... but it isn't like the Lakers are in the poor house, or would go broke if they had to pay extra towards the luxury tax


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Silk D said:


> Terrible news.  We're not repeating w/o Lamar, plain and simple. But if Lamar really has his head that far up his own ***, than it's whatever I guess. Man, this is so frustrating.


jeez, dont' see why people like you have to run for the hills when things like this happen. the lakers are easily contenders next year without odom.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Dornado said:


> Doesn't take long for people to turn on him... I guess you could call him greedy... but it isn't like the Lakers are in the poor house, or would go broke if they had to pay extra towards the luxury tax


That's not the point. You never want to over pay a player because if things go badly, you can't get rid of him. Look at teams like the Knicks, Warriors, Hornets with giant contracts. The Hornets and Warriors have turned sour and now they can't give those players away !

We gave Luke and Sasha the money two straight years and both slumped the very next year. We don't want to make that mistake again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I STILL think he will be signed


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> *Many in the Lakers' organization believe that Odom wants to accept Buss' offer -- and so do those close to Odom -- but he has failed to convince his agent.*
> 
> If the two sides do begin negotiating again, Lakers sources said Buss, if he's willing to talk, will lower his offer to Odom.
> 
> Those same sources said Buss is a man of principle who sticks by his decision.


**** agents


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> jeez, dont' see why people like you have to run for the hills when things like this happen. the lakers are easily contenders next year without odom.


people like me huh? please pull up one post where I "run for the hills". wtf?

my goodness, are we conteders w/o him? sure. but we're definately not favorites anymore. The one huge advantage we had over other teams this year (besides Kobe), was being able to bring a player of Lamar's caliber off the bench. Foul trouble to our bigs wasn't much of a problem. We were able to stay afloat when Andrew went down for 40+ games. geez, people act like we marched our way to a title this year unchallenged. we wouldn't have won this year w/o Lamar, and we certainly won't do it next year. I'm not saying to overpay him, read the freakin post. I just want a deal to get done.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Silk D said:


> people like me huh? please pull up one post where I "run for the hills". wtf?
> 
> my goodness, are we conteders w/o him? sure. but we're definately not favorites anymore. The one huge advantage we had over other teams this year (besides Kobe), was being able to bring a player of Lamar's caliber off the bench. Foul trouble to our bigs wasn't much of a problem. We were able to stay afloat when Andrew went down for 40+ games. geez, people act like we marched our way to a title this year unchallenged. we wouldn't have won this year w/o Lamar, and we certainly won't do it next year. I'm not saying to overpay him, read the freakin post. I just want a deal to get done.


what? now you're changing what you're saying? you said "we won't repeat if lamar is gone" which essentially means "the lakers will not win a championship if lamar isn't re-signed. they have zero chance now." now, i will bold the letters what you wrote in your previous post



Silk D said:


> Terrible news. *We're not repeating w/o Lamar, plain and simple*. But if Lamar really has his head that far up his own ***, than it's whatever I guess. Man, this is so frustrating.


you even said "plain and simple."you're running for the hills, or pressing the panic button. some fans just need to learn how to keep their cool. i guess i shouldn't be so confrontational (i guess i should heed my own advice :lol, and it's partly my fault for reading the forums too much (especially the super bias LG.net).. but antsy pantsy fans are kinda getting to me lately.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I knew this was coming..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why would we pull the offer? Just leave it on the table until Odom wises up. Pulling it accomplishes nothing.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why would we pull the offer? Just leave it on the table until Odom wises up. Pulling it accomplishes nothing.


Yep. I totally agree. Both sides are acting stupid right now and it's frustrating. Odom should know he's not going to get a better offer and the Lakers should know that they will need his services in order to be the front runners for a championship this upcoming season.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Sucks for you guys if you cant keep him.... At least Artest can make up for some of his scoring though. Your bench may be weaker, but your starting unit will be stronger.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Silk D said:


> people like me huh? please pull up one post where I "run for the hills". wtf?
> 
> my goodness, are we conteders w/o him? sure. but we're definately not favorites anymore. The one huge advantage we had over other teams this year (besides Kobe), was being able to bring a player of Lamar's caliber off the bench. Foul trouble to our bigs wasn't much of a problem. We were able to stay afloat when Andrew went down for 40+ games. geez, people act like we marched our way to a title this year unchallenged. we wouldn't have won this year w/o Lamar, and we certainly won't do it next year. I'm not saying to overpay him, read the freakin post. I just want a deal to get done.


You certainly can't win next year without Odom? Wow.

We get it, you're a huge Odom fan, but get over it. Odom is not a star player. The Lakers are still a top 3 team without Odom.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think he is staying.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I still think he'll be back next year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think this is a bigtime bluff by the Lakers and probably a good one. I think LO is dropping the ball here not quite sure why he is taking the tact that he is. if the Lakers indeed offered him 9 mill a year he should be taking that with the idea that he's a 6th man now and his influence on the team is gonna wane as the years pass simply because he's getting older and Bynum should be getting better. 

9 mill is basically starters money to be a 6th man. He can't think he deserves franchise money when he plays a secondary role to Kobe and Pau. 

I mean I think we NEED LO badly I think with our system and how we play he fits perfectly and with Bynum's injury history he's incredibly important. But the numbers don't back up him pushing for alot more money. 

I mean he talked of giving the Lakers a hometown discount and now balks at being paid starters money as a 6th man. 

he needs to get off that candy and get a salad and clear his head. 

I still think he ends up with us but the stall tactic is stupid. Mitch wants to solidify the roster this week. He's not gonna let LO drag this out all summer.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ginobili doesn't make 9 mil per year. Buss is the man.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why would we pull the offer? Just leave it on the table until Odom wises up. Pulling it accomplishes nothing.


it sets precedence.. kinda like a mafia boss killing someone who owes him money, even if it's not much. if LO doesn't come back, the media is going to eat this story up. this will be about the summer where trevor, LO, and their agents try to grab the upper hand (when the cards weren't in their favor) and dr. buss threw it back in the faces. agents for players in the future will know they should not **** around with dr. buss or they will be dealt a world of ****.

i think dr. buss is also kinda pissed, because these guys are demanding so much when they have no right to. it's like they are in don corleone's perimter secured mansion, and they're asking him to kiss their feet.. while 20 of his chronies (armed with guns) are in the room.

anyways, i think this is a great move by jerry.. because LO will either be back or traded. and in either situation he will probably be back for less than $9-$10 million now.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

jazzy1 said:


> I think this is a bigtime bluff by the Lakers and probably a good one. I think LO is dropping the ball here not quite sure why he is taking the tact that he is. if the Lakers indeed offered him 9 mill a year he should be taking that with the idea that he's a 6th man now and his influence on the team is gonna wane as the years pass simply because he's getting older and Bynum should be getting better.
> 
> 9 mill is basically starters money to be a 6th man. He can't think he deserves franchise money when he plays a secondary role to Kobe and Pau.
> 
> ...


Im telling you, his agent see's Hedo getting 5/50 and he thinks LO should get 5/50. I cant say I blame him, cuz I dont really think Hedo is any better than Odom. They're both great in their own ways. 

Their inconsistencies were hidden and werent as vital because they play on great teams with other great players. Orlando just went through same situation, so I can relate. It's a love/hate relationship with LO. Now, is Odom worth 5/50?? Probably not at his age just like I dont think Hedo is worth that much for that long. LA not giving a 5yr deal makes perfect sense for them. Only question is, would Odom be content taking less $$$ for a bigger role?? Because LA guess can pay him the most, they should have the upper hand, but he may see himself as a permanent backup there. If money isnt a priority he can go somewhere like Miami and probably be a starter.... If he honestly wants 5/50 to be a backup, then I would just say good riddance. 3/30 is fair, and 4/36 is generous in this market. If he wont take that to be on a contender, then let him walk. He's expendable.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

One thing we all know is Odom can't handle real pressure. His agent doesn't want him coming back to the Lakers and being a bench player. He wants him to start and make more money. Odom goes elsewhere and he becomes that player in 2008 against Boston...standing and watching the Celtics dominate and doing nothing about it. Afraid to go to the hole in a close game. Passing off when a big shot is needed. 

He is good but, not that good. The Lakers will survive either way.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why would we pull the offer? Just leave it on the table until Odom wises up. Pulling it accomplishes nothing.


Because the Lakers need to know if its all about the money or winning with this team. If its about the money, that's for Kobe and Pau, all stars. 

Mitch may end up getting for the 8mil instead. That 9mil may be out the window.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Im telling you, his agent see's Hedo getting 5/50 and he thinks LO should get 5/50. I cant say I blame him, cuz I dont really think Hedo is any better than Odom. They're both great in their own ways.
> 
> Their inconsistencies were hidden and werent as vital because they play on great teams with other great players. Orlando just went through same situation, so I can relate. It's a love/hate relationship with LO. Now, is Odom worth 5/50?? Probably not at his age just like I dont think Hedo is worth that much for that long. LA not giving a 5yr deal makes perfect sense for them. Only question is, would Odom be content taking less $$$ for a bigger role?? Because LA guess can pay him the most, they should have the upper hand, but he may see himself as a permanent backup there. If money isnt a priority he can go somewhere like Miami and probably be a starter.... If he honestly wants 5/50 to be a backup, then I would just say good riddance. 3/30 is fair, and 4/36 is generous in this market. If he wont take that to be on a contender, then let him walk. He's expendable.


well his agent is stupid. hedo had an offer for 5/50 from portland, and also had an offer of 5/53 from toronto.

LO has an offer of 3/30 or 9/36 from the lakers, or MLE from any other team. hedo had the higher hand. lamar doesn't.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

WTF! Lamar gotta grow a pair and tell his agent he works for him and stop playing hard ball with Buss. He's seen what happened to Ariza!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

afobisme said:


> well his agent is stupid. hedo had an offer for 5/50 from portland, and also had an offer of 5/53 from toronto.
> 
> LO has an offer of 3/30 or 9/36 from the lakers, or MLE from any other team. hedo had the higher hand. lamar doesn't.


It's about job principles and job security. He wants a 5 yr deal, as this will be his last significant contract. 4/36 is not bad, but to come off the bench he definitely wont likely produce enough to get another big contract after this one. He would get more $$$ in a 5/34 MLE contract w/ no st tax, and he would most likely get a bigger role. It's all about what Odom wants tho. The 5yr deal gives him better job security. The 3/30 deal might be best on the surface, but after LA tax and his inability to probably not get another good contract due to age.... An MLE deal in non tax state might be his best offer, yet. Odom probably wants 5/40 or 5/50 deal to seal him staying in LA and Buss doesnt want to pay it which is understandable.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

5/40 huh? that's 8 million a year. 

he could easily take 9/36.. you don't think he could sign at least a 1 year contract for $4 million in 4 years? lets look at the 5/34 contract and compare it with the lakers' offer of 9/36. wiki says california's state taxes cap at 9.36%. i'm not even prorating this, so the numbers should be a bit lower. leet's even round it up to 10%.

$34 million - 5 years mle stays as is (i'm not including federal taxes and the agent commission cuz it doesn't matter)
36 x .9 = 32.4 million - 4 years at 9/36

so basically in 4 years, LO makes 1.6 million less than he would in 5 years... 1.6 million is close to the vet's minimum. so in the long run LO makes more money stayhing with the lakers. i was even generous not prorating the numbers and rounding it up to 10%.. 

i don't think LO wants a bigger role really. look at how he did in his first 3 seasons as the lakers' #2 guy. i think if LO had a bigger role, it would probably diminish his value even more.. because he doesn't really measure up to being a #2 type of player (someone who makes $10+ million a year). if he's constantly being relied on, it means he's going to actually have to assert himself and score more. he hasn't proven that he can do it in his 6 years with the lakers.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

afobisme said:


> 5/40 huh? that's 8 million a year.
> 
> he could easily take 9/36.. you don't think he could sign at least a 1 year contract for $4 million in 4 years? lets look at the 5/34 contract and compare it with the lakers' offer of 9/36. wiki says california's state taxes cap at 9.36%. i'm not even prorating this, so the numbers should be a bit lower. leet's even round it up to 10%.
> 
> ...


Agreed completely. Odom's nickname is Odumb for a reason. If he wants to make less money to move out of LA to Dallas, let him. Better off letting the numbskull leave. My feelings are similar to the Ariza situation. If he is offered more money, then we can match. But if the guy is a numbskull and takes less money and then demands more from the Lakers, good riddance. We can sign a vet for a one year contract and then go after someone next year.

Who knows, with Odom gone, Bynum might get more consistent minutes from Phil and he can show us what he is capable of.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'ma try to avoid an argument here, especially with someone I don't know (who the hell is R-star?). afobisme, you can interpret my post however you like. There's a big difference between being in contention and being frontrunners. W/o Lamar, we're in contention. with him, we're odds on favorties. it really is that simple. do we have a shot w/o him? sure. but not a good one. not with every other top-5 team in the league getting stronger this summer.

back to the topic...if Lamar seriously didn't accept 4 years/$36 million, he can go to hell. this might be even worse than the Ariza ordeal since the lakers were only offering him his market value. They appear to be willling to overpay for Lamar (9 mil a year _is_ over his market value) and he has no other similar offers, not even close. I just don't get what he and his agent are thinking. Kudos to Buss for sticking to his guns.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Another possible option...

Odom (re-signed at $8-9m), Vujacic and Morrison for Jason Terry and Erick Dampier (backup big man and huge expiring)

If he really wants to go to Miami and they say they'll give him 5years, I'd think about sign and trading him for Haslem and a future first round pick


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont know why Lakers dont want Odom under contract for more than 3 yrs. He isnt old, and a 4 or 5 year deal seems reasonable to me.

Sign him up


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> I dont know why Lakers dont want Odom under contract for more than 3 yrs. He isnt old, and a 4 or 5 year deal seems reasonable to me.
> 
> Sign him up


They dont want to pay him $8-9mil when he's 34 or 35 tho...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

afobisme said:


> 5/40 huh? that's 8 million a year.
> 
> he could easily take 9/36.. you don't think he could sign at least a 1 year contract for $4 million in 4 years? lets look at the 5/34 contract and compare it with the lakers' offer of 9/36. wiki says california's state taxes cap at 9.36%. i'm not even prorating this, so the numbers should be a bit lower. leet's even round it up to 10%.
> 
> ...


I guess your right, LA is the better deal cause I didnt even factor playoff bonuses that LA will surely get if they keep making it to the finals. Idk why Odom wouldnt take that deal, unless he just feels underappreciated or something about not getting 5 yrs.... Either way, playing hardball probably cost him some of that money now unless Buss is generous enough to put it back on the table.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> I guess your right, LA is the better deal cause I didnt even factor playoff bonuses that LA will surely get if they keep making it to the finals. Idk why Odom wouldnt take that deal, unless he just feels underappreciated or something about not getting 5 yrs.... Either way, playing hardball probably cost him some of that money now unless Buss is generous enough to put it back on the table.


well if LO is signed and traded to dallas or miami, he'd stand to make 10% more. the playoff bonuses aren't much. saw a thread on it from LG, and i think the players made something like an extra $200,000.



Damian Necronamous said:


> Another possible option...
> 
> Odom (re-signed at $8-9m), Vujacic and Morrison for Jason Terry and Erick Dampier (backup big man and huge expiring)
> 
> If he really wants to go to Miami and they say they'll give him 5years, I'd think about sign and trading him for Haslem and a future first round pick


that's a good idea... except the mavs lost bass and the magic matched the gortat contract, so the mavs are really thin at the 4/5 spot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Odom should fire his agent if he gets anything less than 40 million. No way in hell does a big man that talented only get a 36 million deal, close to the MLE which is determined by the average NBA salary. Jerry Buss is up against Miami and Dallas, two teams with no state income tax, so he better wise up or say goodbye. He can play bigshot and pull his offer all he wants, but that's just amusing because if he wants Odom not only will he have to bring that offer back, he will have to shell out even more.

Miami can offer him nearly identical salary and a starter spot and he would be our 3rd option. He loves Miami too, so you have to give him some incentive to stay as your whipping boy and bench player.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I could see Odom taking a bit less to play in Miami. If he really wants to be a featured player, that seems like the best deal for him. If he wanted to be on a true contender and didnt mind a 6th man role, than LA is the better choice(if it's still even an option for him). 

LA would be giving him the most money, but I could see how Odom feels a tad under appreciated after he sacrificed to be a 6th man and what not. I guess he feels like LA isnt showing him enough love by taking care of him for 5yrs, but like I said, its understandable why LA wouldn't want to give him that. Sometimes, two sides just cant come to terms and bridges are burned. Should be interesting to see where he ends up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LA's the one trying to gouge him. It's funny because everyone here is cursing Odom, but the Lakers are the ones trying to use the economic situation and the fact that nobody else has cap room to pressure him into an unfair contract. If you look at the contracts of his peers, it's ludicrous to think that he is worth below 40 million over 4/5 years. It's amazing how when teams try to strongarm players nobody cares, but the second T.O. or a Lamar Odom want more money then everyone seems to care. Don't back down Lamar!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Yeah, I agree 100. If Hedo can get 5/50, there's no way Odom is shouldnt be getting less than 5/40-45, which Im sure is what his agent is thinking.... But the market is in LA's favor right now as all the teams with cap room seemingly have little or interest in LO. LA's using the market to corner LO into a deal slightly better than MLE. It's his best option monetarily, but I can see where he would feel underappreciated and not taken care of. He's sacrificed alot to be in LA(in terms of his role), when he couldve *****ed and asked to be traded. He could be a starter for most teams in L, and probably put up borderline all-star #'s in the east... Like I said, I can see why both sides cant come to terms. I wouldnt be surprised to see LO sign in Miami if LA doesnt offer him a respectable 5yr deal. I also know why LA wouldnt want to invest 5yrs in him at his current age. They dont need him that much to pay him that much so its understandable. Orlando pretty much went through the same exact thing with Hedo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Where did afobisme even get that 4 yrs 36 million from? Anybody have a link? All published reports I've seen have said that the Lakers pulled 3 yrs 27 million from the table. No above average NBA player not named Ron Artest signs 3 year contracts :laugh:. Three year contracts are for scrubs. 27 million? It's just so amusing to me that they can try to bend their own player over backwards and the fans are cool with it, but the moment a player asks for more money they suddenly have a beef.

Edit: nevermind, I found where they offered him that deal.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda of getting sick of reiterating the same thing over and over, but that's probably cuz i've been reading this stuff a little too much.. but the beef with LO is that paying him 9/36 or 10/30 is already above his market value (no one else has offered him more than the MLE), and yet he's asking for more.

he doesn't have the bargaining chips, but he's bargaining anyways. that's why fans are getting pissed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

afobisme said:


> kinda of getting sick of reiterating the same thing over and over, but that's probably cuz i've been reading this stuff a little too much.. but the beef with LO is that paying him 9/36 or 10/30 is already above his market value (no one else has offered him more than the MLE), and yet he's asking for more.
> 
> he doesn't have the bargaining chips, but he's bargaining anyways. that's why fans are getting pissed.


I don't know where you're getting this information about what he's worth because you certainly didn't look at what his peers are getting. Heck, did you not see what Hedo and Shawn Marion just got? Lamar Odom is not worth below 40 million for 4/5 years. 

I keep hearing Lakers fans repeat this but let me point out that the fact that there's nobody out there able to offer him money is not proof of lower value. He can still take a deal with an opt out elsewhere or he can take a full midlevel in a tax free state. You're deluded if you think a PF with his rebounding skills and his versatility is worth so little.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> I don't know where you're getting this information about what he's worth because you certainly didn't look at what his peers are getting. Heck, did you not see what Hedo and Shawn Marion just got? Lamar Odom is not worth below 40 million for 4/5 years.
> 
> I keep hearing Lakers fans repeat this but let me point out that the fact that there's nobody out there able to offer him money is not proof of lower value. He can still take a deal with an opt out elsewhere or he can take a full midlevel in a tax free state. You're deluded if you think a PF with his rebounding skills and his versatility is worth so little.


who cares what hedo got? and i thought marion got something like 7 million a year. it's not that much. most importantly, no one has offered lamar anything beyond the MLE. the only other team that would be willing with cap room to sign him is portland, and they just last week signed paul millsap to a 4/32 deal. meanwhile the lakers here are offering him 9/36 or 3/30 while there's only one other possible suitor for anything beyond the MLE, and it's clear that the suitor (portland) isn't very interested. to portland, LO is plan C at best.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

afobisme said:


> who cares what hedo got?


Lamar Odom. Other free agents.




> and i thought marion got something like 7 million a year. it's not that much. *most importantly, no one has offered lamar anything beyond the MLE.* the only other team that would be willing with cap room to sign him is portland, and they just last week signed paul millsap to a 4/32 deal. meanwhile the lakers here are offering him 9/36 or 3/30 while there's only one other possible suitor for anything beyond the MLE, and it's clear that the suitor (portland) isn't very interested. to portland, LO is plan C at best.


Because they can't. The Lakers are trying to exploit the market to gouge him. Glad you brought up Millsap because I was about to as well. There's no way he can get that kind of change and Odom can't make what he wants.

I actually agree with you that 4 yrs. 36 million looks like a good deal, but when you consider that he can get 34 million in a tax free state then the Lakers have to give him a 5th year. I can't believe that they're not giving him that 5th year already. The 3 year deal was an insult in my opinion because only scrubs get 3 year deals. At the very least give him 5 years 42 million. The $/year doesn't really matter as long as he gets that 5th year.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Lamar Odom. Other free agents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comparing the tax-free MLE LO would get, refer to my post in the last page. what we are arguing over here is how to gauge market value. imo, market value is what other teams are willing to offer YOU (as in what YOU offer, not some other free agent), and not other players who are not.. you.

but if you want to bring in factors that are NOT lamar odom, let's talk about paul millsap then. how old is he? at least 5 or so years younger than LO. it was even said in an article about a rumor with LO believing he wasn't getting great offers partly because of his age.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

afobisme said:


> comparing the tax-free MLE LO would get, refer to my post in the last page. what we are arguing over here is how to gauge market value. imo, market value is what other teams are willing to offer YOU, and not other players who are not.. you.


Teams are willing but not able.

Look, I find it doubtful that you can get Lamar Odom for 4 years when there are plenty of teams ready to give him 5 year deals. I'll be shocked if you can get him for less than 5 years. We'll see.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Teams are willing but not able.
> 
> Look, I find it doubtful that you can get Lamar Odom for 4 years when there are plenty of teams ready to give him 5 year deals. I'll be shocked if you can get him for less than 5 years. We'll see.


why is it shocking, when in the end he'd be getting more $$$ staying with the lakers? look at my post in the last page. i calculated the #'s. 9/36 is more than what any other team in the NBA is offering him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

afobisme said:


> why is it shocking, when in the end he'd be getting more $$$ staying with the lakers? look at my post in the last page. i calculated the #'s. 9/36 is more than what any other team in the NBA is offering him.


It's 36 million dollars overall. Don't you get that? In a state with some of the most ridiculous taxes. The $/year doesn't mean anything at this stage in his career. What matters is the total amount he will earn over the lifetime of the contract.

He might not even be able to get a vet minimum deal in 5 years (Antoine Walker). Why the hell would he want to settle for 4 years? For only 36 million? Notice how the Lakers started at 3 years and then went up to 4? I get that they want to do whats best for themselves and save as much as possible, but it's unrealistic to expect a top level free agent to not seek a 5 year deal. It's incredibly insulting to offer him a 3 year deal.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

did you even read my post from the last page? it's a lost cause.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

afobisme said:


> did you even read my post from the last page? it's a lost cause.


It's pretty obvious that I did because I rebutted the crux of your argument, he can sign another contract in 5 years time, by saying that he may not even be able to get a vet minimum deal in 5 years. It's extremely possible that he can't get a new contract. I'd actually say it's more likely than not. At this point in his career he needs more years and not large dollars per year. You have it wrong.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.reallifedebt.com/of-nba-players-and-their-tax-burden-4676.html

just to note, apperently NBA players are taxed locally on away games. so that no-tax benefit only applies to roughly half of his salary. 

93' heat, I don't understand your argument at all. even if the deal is for 4 years, $36 mil is still more than $34 mil. you can take taxes into account, but also take into account the money Lamar would probably be giving up with play-off/finals bonuses and not living in LA. Sure, anything can happen, but it's pretty far fetched to think he couldn't get a decent contract (around MLE type salary) when he's 33. We know you want him in Miami, but your argument makes no sense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> http://www.reallifedebt.com/of-nba-players-and-their-tax-burden-4676.html
> 
> just to note, apperently NBA players are taxed locally on away games. so that no-tax benefit only applies to roughly half of his salary.
> 
> 93' heat, I don't understand your argument at all. even if the deal is for 4 years, $36 mil is still more than $34 mil. you can take taxes into account, but also take into account the money Lamar would probably be giving up with play-off/finals bonuses and not living in LA. Sure, anything can happen, *but it's pretty far fetched to think he couldn't get a decent contract (around MLE type salary) when he's 33.* We know you want him in Miami, but your argument makes no sense.


this is basically what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Apparently Odom wants at least what Marion got from Dallas (five years, $38.6 million)


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> It's 36 million dollars overall. Don't you get that? In a state with some of the most ridiculous taxes. The $/year doesn't mean anything at this stage in his career. What matters is the total amount he will earn over the lifetime of the contract.
> 
> He might not even be able to get a vet minimum deal in 5 years (Antoine Walker). Why the hell would he want to settle for 4 years? For only 36 million? Notice how the Lakers started at 3 years and then went up to 4? I get that they want to do whats best for themselves and save as much as possible, but it's unrealistic to expect a top level free agent to not seek a 5 year deal. It's incredibly insulting to offer him a 3 year deal.


I hope you know he's still taxed for away games. =\

You don't pay state taxes, but you still pay higher taxes at other things than most states. Need to stop making this a big deal because not having state taxes is a small issue.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Apparently Odom wants at least what Marion got from Dallas (five years, $38.6 million)


Well if that's the case, than I jump all over it if I'm the Lakers. They can even front-load it John Paxon style so they still have the flexibility in the 4th and 5th years. is there a source for this or is it just internet chatter?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Saw it on Twitter for whatever thats worth....

http://twitter.com/NBA_Rumors_News


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Time to shut this up one and for for all. 

There are two things going on here that the Lakers are exploiting: 1.Odom's Market Value and 2.Odom's real Value. Odom's Market value is what is hurting him because no matter how much we can talk about what Odom's potential value may be or how much other players have made: If no team has offered him more than the full MLE, then that's his Market Value end of story. Odom's real value would be about 11 mill if he were consistant but since he wasn't (plus other issues), Odom's real value (IMO) is only about 7 mill(but still over his Market Value). Knowing this, The lakers first offer to Odom was his _real_ value. Then Laker went FTW and offered him about 9 mill per year for 3 years. Then when Odom (his agent) didn't budge, they went along with the game of hardball (key word: Game). 

It may seem retarded on Odom's part not to except the offer but we have to remember that the off-season isn't over yet so they is planty of time for either Odom or the Lakers to change their mind....and one of them WILL budge because the Lakers know they still need Odom and Odom definitely wants to stay a Laker.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm still not concerned. I think both parties will work it out. 

If Lakers fail to retain Lamar, we better hope Bynum is healthy the entire season and playoffs and turns into the player he's hyped up to be..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> It's pretty obvious that I did because I rebutted the crux of your argument, he can sign another contract in 5 years time, by saying that he may not even be able to get a vet minimum deal in 5 years. It's extremely possible that he can't get a new contract. I'd actually say it's more likely than not. At this point in his career he needs more years and not large dollars per year. You have it wrong.


ahh it all makes sense to me. you're probably trying to rationalize all of this (with bs.. like "1.6 million dollars is a HUGE deal.") because you're a heat fan and want odom to come. it explains why all of a sudden you're lurking in a laker forum too. i think you're only fooling yourself.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If lamar ****s us and bolts for miami, I think there are a few moves out there that can make us better...

1) Trade Farmar and Sun to the Knicks for Nate Robinson (re-signed for 3yrs/14m)
We have two trade exceptions and we'd apply one of them here. The Knicks use Farmar as their primary backup point and waive Sun before his contract is guaranteed on Aug. 1.

2) Trade Morrison, Powell and Memphis' 2nd rder to the Thunder for Nick Collison and Damien Wilkins
We use the other $2m exception here.

3) Sign Joe Smith for depth

Ultimately, a bench of Nate, Shannon, Sasha, Luke, Wilkins and Collison might be better than what we had with Lamar. It probably would be.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian all you ever do is just throw out random trades that the Lakers should do. The defending champs arent just about to trade all these players for random *** people..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Teezy said:


> Damian all you ever do is just throw out random trades that the Lakers should do. The defending champs arent just about to trade all these players for random *** people..


I won't even get into how ridiculous you sound here. 

We're not going to make sensible trades to improve our team?? Chris Wallace...is that you?!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Odom leaves, the only way we are going to be able to improve our team is via trade. I was simply making two completely logical suggestions that I'd love to see our management pursue. Sue me.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

No trades are necessary. Lamar will resign with the lakers at a reasonable price and we will go on to win the championshipo again.

See how easy that is.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If lamar ****s us and bolts for miami, I think there are a few moves out there that can make us better...
> 
> 1) Trade Farmar and Sun to the Knicks for Nate Robinson (re-signed for 3yrs/14m)
> We have two trade exceptions and we'd apply one of them here. The Knicks use Farmar as their primary backup point and waive Sun before his contract is guaranteed on Aug. 1.



ugh. no way nate the chucky chuck chuck will make the lakers better especially since they are losing a bigger and better player in return.


im all for collison though. he's a poor man's david lee. he'd be a great pickup if mitch can pull that move.

really though, the lakers are a championship team, they dont need any trades at all. if we are to make a sign and trade with miami, id be happy to get udonis back though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> ugh. no way nate the chucky chuck chuck will make the lakers better especially since they are losing a bigger and better player in return.
> 
> 
> im all for collison though. he's a poor man's david lee. he'd be a great pickup if mitch can pull that move.
> ...


I just don't see us doing that out of principle, and I think Miami only is offering him the MLE. They don't want to give him any more than that. They'd need Haslem to trade for Boozer, and they really don't have much else that could help us.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Odom leaves, the only way we are going to be able to improve our team is via trade. I was simply making two completely logical suggestions that I'd love to see our management pursue. Sue me.


:lol: your option #1 is kinda unrealistic, but the #2 could work.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

damian keep up the good work i like your trade scenarios


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If lamar ****s us and bolts for miami, I think there are a few moves out there that can make us better...
> 
> 1) Trade Farmar and Sun to the Knicks for Nate Robinson (re-signed for 3yrs/14m)
> We have two trade exceptions and we'd apply one of them here. The Knicks use Farmar as their primary backup point and waive Sun before his contract is guaranteed on Aug. 1.
> ...


I don't want Robinson anywhere near this team, he's a cancer. I do like the other two idea though.

It's weird, I know that our repeating chances are greatly affected on wheather or not Lamar resigns, but i'm not that worried right now. I think he'll be back.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

afobisme said:


> :lol: your option #1 is kinda unrealistic


How so? The Knicks have been looking to add a PG on a one-year deal and they don't want to sign Robinson long-term. It makes perfect sense for them.



VanillaPrice said:


> I don't want Robinson anywhere near this team, he's a cancer.


Really? Why are people saying this? The only team that Nate has ever played for is the Knicks - the freaking Knicks. It's really not his fault that the New York Knicks suck ***. He's been a good scorer off the bench for them. That's what we need on our bench: a scorer. Even if we keep Lamar, we still kind of need a scorer off the bench because Sasha suddenly blows (a lot).


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont know why people consider Nate a cancer either. I have never heard anything bad about him.

And of course he was a chucker last year, he played for ****ing D'Antoni


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Update*

Lamar might be accepting a 4yr/$36m offer from the Lakers today, with the 4th year guaranteed.

LINK

Multiple posters have backed up the poster, saying he's credible. However, he did say to not get too excited just yet because it's not official.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's what he just said:



> Again, and I can't stress this enough...
> 
> It is NOT OFFICIAL. it was what I was told via an instant message from someone I get news from every now and then. I don't claim to be some omnipotent insider. I get info every now and then, I got this and figured I'd pass it on since its such a hot-button topic.
> 
> This guy is right about 75% of the time, so I (along with you guys) am hoping that its true and gets announced as soon as the details are worked out.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I will believe that when I see it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

There was another "report" that Lamar is close to signing the MLE offer with Miami by the end of the week.

These rumors are flying around with no real sources, and I don't really expect this to come to an end soon.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this is going to get ugly with utah matching millsap and portland throwing their money at LO.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Odom leaves, the only way we are going to be able to improve our team is via trade. I was simply making two completely logical suggestions that I'd love to see our management pursue. Sue me.


What's the point? Not like the Lakers read this board and are going to run with your ideas.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's the point? Not like the Lakers read this board and are going to run with your ideas.


Your right...shut down the boards. :wtf:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's the point? Not like the Lakers read this board and are going to run with your ideas.


WTF? Yeah, we shouldn't state our opinions.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Great job Odom way to keep the lakers offseason entertaining. Now, sign the damn contract so we can all talk about Sasha and that guy name Adam (in case Odom is reading)


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I won't even get into how ridiculous you sound here.
> 
> We're not going to make sensible trades to improve our team?? Chris Wallace...is that you?!!


Forreal? I sound ridiculous? ok dogg. Lets talk every single post i ever seen u make is trade this dude for that dude then that dude for this dude then another dude for two more then we'll have a lineup like:

PG:
SG:
SF:
PF:
CE: 

lol dogg its funny as **** we aint playin video games.. this aint 2k9.. people dont up and make 3 trades in a row. that never happens especially after you win the ****ing championship lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF? Yeah, we shouldn't state our opinions.


Who said that? Maybe save your opinions for transactions that are actually rumored to happen?

I mean I am on the edge of my seat reading about this LO stuff and it kind of makes my heart skip when I see a fan created proposal to package him with Sun Yue thinking it was really discussed.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Just offer him 3 mil for 24 and bag of candy everyday. he will sign


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I cant believe we havent signed Lamar yet. I really thought he was going to be the easiest to bring back.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I mean I am on the edge of my seat reading about this LO stuff and it kind of makes my heart skip when I see a fan created proposal to *package him with Sun Yue* thinking it was really discussed.


I never made any such suggestion.

And as for your heart skipping, your mental instabilities are hardly my problem. You two need to get a grip and STFU about this. It's a message board.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

welcome to the club, damian :lol:


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4336149
...is this old?

boozer AND odom?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah. That's what their saying. They want to keep Wade.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> RicBucherLast LAL source said they've moved on from LO. LO source suspects same, hopes otherwise. Me? Can't fathom LAL letting Ariza and LO go.


greeeeaaatttt


----------

